# Utilities!



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm after some advice please, 
We are trying to work out the monthly cost of living in New Zealand with regards to heating, electricity and so on, does anyone know where you can get rough estimates of this? 

My husband has the possibility of a job but the salary maybe less so we are trying to do our sums, 

Really appreciate any advice, 
Steph


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Stephyj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm after some advice please,
> We are trying to work out the monthly cost of living in New Zealand with regards to heating, electricity and so on, does anyone know where you can get rough estimates of this?
> ...


Try this for electricity costs: Quarterly Survey of Domestic Electricity Prices | Electricity Tariff Surveys | Electricity Prices

Bear in mind that he amount you use will depend on the insulation in your house. Some (many?) NZ houses are notoriously poorly insulated. When you're looking for a place, check out what it has. Older properties are unlikely to be properly insulated, but new building codes are pretty good.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Topcat, can I ask you I've read that the likes of council tax (or similar) and water rates are included in rent (as we will be renting first) is this true? Also what's the typical family of three food shopping bill like a week any ideas? 

Thanks steph


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Stephyj said:


> Thanks Topcat, can I ask you I've read that the likes of council tax (or similar) and water rates are included in rent (as we will be renting first) is this true? Also what's the typical family of three food shopping bill like a week any ideas?
> 
> Thanks steph


Hi Steph

Yes - typically house rates and the static part of water rates will be included - but make sure that's what is written into the rental agreement. You'll typically pay an agent one weeks rent for finding a property for you, and you will pay three weeks bond. This is paid to a central agency, and will be returned to you less any claims from the landlord at the end of the tenancy. See Tenancy - Department of Building and Housing to find out more about landlords and tenants rights etc. 

For shopping - that will depend on area and season. Food is much more seasonally priced over here - veggies in particular are expensive at the moment, and tomatoes are an outrageous price! Also some things will be cheaper than the UK and others more expensive so it's difficult to compare. We've changed some of our eating habits - asparagus and avocados when they're in season are very good value, as are oysters! Have a look at http://shop.countdown.co.nz/?banner=www for an idea.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Topcat, that's really helpful info, really appreciate it, we grow all our own veggies at the minute so we hoping to do the same when we get there, do you know anything with regards to tax and salary ? 
Steph


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Stephyj said:


> Thanks Topcat, that's really helpful info, really appreciate it, we grow all our own veggies at the minute so we hoping to do the same when we get there, do you know anything with regards to tax and salary ?
> Steph


Try this site: Individual income tax

The IRD is the Inland revenue Department and I've always found their website really good. 

To get an idea of salaries - look at New Zealand Salary Survey - Average Salary in New Zealand - PayScale


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Topcat, really appreciate the information.


----------

